# Brody needs prayers!



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I am glad he got the treatment he needed. This is very scarey for you. At 4 years I am sure he will recover well. The hardest part (after waiting for him to come home) will be keeping him quiet when he starts to feel better. I had neck surgery and it takes a while to heal but the surgery stopped the pain and was necessary.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

positive thoughts being sent brody's (and your) way. hoping for the best of outcomes.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Poor baby, I hope he is doing ok. And I hope you are ok too. It is never easy to leave them. Hope he gets to come home soon. You both are in my prayers. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

Sending get well soon thoughts for your Brody and hugs for you, hopefully he'll be home soon and he'll be back to normal and you'll be wondering how to keep him nice and calm when all he wants to do is run around and play!
xxx


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Definitely sending heaps of love and positive healing vibes from here. Hope Brody is soon on the mend. :hug:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Poor Brody! I wish him a complete recovery with full function real soon. What a frightening thing to happen! You did _everything _you could to alleviate his pain and get him proper care. I know you'll diligently help him through his recovery and rehabilitation too. So very sorry for what you're both going through. Counting on his youth, good health and great home care to restore him to his active, happy self. Please post updates on how he's coming along.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Sending positive vibe and good thoughts your way. Hope he's feeling better today.

Rick


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Get well soon, Brody!! It's spring...and you've got lots of long walks to take!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Poor Brody. I am so glad to hear his surgery went well. Any idea what caused this? He is young, I bet he will be having the zoomies before you know it.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Sending my best thoughts to you and your baby.. Hope everything is better soon 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Sending thought and poodle vibes to You guys.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

Brody's morning update was very positive! Physically, he's at about the same stage he was pre-surgery. I know that doesn't sound positive, but it is! Sometimes after surgery dogs will get worse before they start to improve and even that is totally normal. His vet (a neuro surgeon, though the ER vet did say there were a few surgical departments that could take him) said she's very happy with how well he's doing! 

According to the vet, this was a degenerative condition and not an accident. Poodles are a fairly common breed to see it in. Though it is degenerative, it can happen at any age. 

The hospital Brody is at is an hour and a half from me, so I can't just pop up to visit. I forgot to leave him with a stuffed toy, which I feel guilty about. His vet said they have some and will make sure he gets one. I also didn't think about the fact that they don't have good food for him! He gets grain free, and the vet said they don't have grain free food. Now I'm worried that they're giving him horrible food like Science Diet! Under normal conditions I wouldn't worry too much about a few days of the wrong food... But how's he supposed to heal if he doesn't get proper nutrition? 

Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers! Brody and I really appreciate it!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

So glad the surgery went well, but sorry you and Brody have had to go through this. He'll get better soon, it sounds like.

Don't worry about the food. There's nothing wrong with grain. Seriously. A few days of a different or somewhat lower quality food won't impair his recovery, I'm sure. He's in good hands. Don't worry.

I'm sending my very best wishes for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## Grandma's Boys (Feb 28, 2014)

I hope Brody makes a quick, full recovery.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Glad to hear Brody is coming along. Lots of hugs when he gets home.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Cailin77 said:


> Brody's morning update was very positive! Physically, he's at about the same stage he was pre-surgery. I know that doesn't sound positive, but it is! Sometimes after surgery dogs will get worse before they start to improve and even that is totally normal. His vet (a neuro surgeon, though the ER vet did say there were a few surgical departments that could take him) said she's very happy with how well he's doing!
> 
> According to the vet, this was a degenerative condition and not an accident. Poodles are a fairly common breed to see it in. Though it is degenerative, it can happen at any age.
> 
> ...


I am glad that Brody is doing so well ! You are both in my thoughts.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

Oh, poor Brody...a ruptured disc is so painful. I'm glad your vet sent you to a teaching hospital as they have such good facilities and expert vets. Sending you and Brody good thoughts and wishes for a speedy recovery for him.


----------



## PoodleMom (Nov 19, 2009)

Happy to hear that Brody's surgery went well.....sending prayers for a quick and successful recovery.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

SO happy that you have this wonderful facility near to you...poor little Brody! We are sending healing vibes along with lots of love and hugs for both of you!

Bless you for going all out for this little guy!


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Wishing Brody a speedy recovery !


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I hope things are continuing to improve and that your sweet boy is back to his old self in no time.


----------



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

As of his evening update Brody is doing well. He started eating, which he wasn't this morning. He's not walking yet, which is to be expected. His vet said she's very happy with how he's doing. 

I pulled a bit of a diva moment and called my dad, who lives about 20 minutes from the hospital, to go buy Brody food and deliver it. I know, I'm nuts! But I just got very worried about the effect of low quality food on his poor little hurt body! I try very hard to make sure Brody gets good food and proper exercise. He's a crazy, high energy, happy dog. It broke my heart to see him in so much pain! I hope that his good conditioning will help him recover. And I really do think that quality nutrition will aid in his recovery. 

Waiting to see if he will be able to walk again is really killing me. I understand that his current status is very good, but of course I was hoping for a miraculous recovery! Yes, I know we're in for a long recovery, but I just really need to know that he will be okay!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

How sweet that your Dad did that for you and Brody! I know you are probably still worried about Brody's recovery.......it shows in your posts how much! I'm sure with a Poodlemom as good as you, he'll have the best 'nurse' ever!!! But now you need to take care of yourself too! Being good to yourself is good medicine for both of you!!!! Best wishes!!!!!


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Good to hear he is recovering well. Very nice of your dad to deliver Brody's groceries. Hang in there, I know this might be more difficult for you than him.


----------



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

Brody can move both legs!!!!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Excellent!!!!! So pleased! Now here's to a speedy recovery :hug:


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

That is FABULOUS!!!! Hope all goes well from now on! 

What size poodle is he?


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

So sorry, sending positive thoughts to you both.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Cailin77 said:


> Brody can move both legs!!!!


:clap2::clap2::clap2: That's great!:dance2::dance2::dance2:  Now you can move your smile muscle too!  Good boy, Brody!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am so sorry you and Brody have had this frightening experience. Glad he is on the mend though. Hoping he has a complete and speedy recovery!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

What a great poodle mom you are, getting him his nutritious food! You Dad is a great guy to do that for you! 
Sounds like Brody is getting better fast, sending you more love, hugs and healing vibrations!


----------



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

Brody is a mpoo, so thankfully that makes it much easier for me to care for him while he is recovering. He's already crate trained, which will be very helpful, because he'll be on crate rest for at least a month. 

I visited Brody today and he was very happy to see me! He was able to wag his tail and scurry (can't walk yet) into my lap. He has 27 staples and a big shaved area on his back. He was much more alert then I expected considering he's on IV pain meds. He was very sad when I had to leave- it broke my heart!

Tomorrow they're going to switch him to oral pain meds and remove his catheter and see if he's able to pee on his own yet. It may take time for his body to send the right signals for him to pee on his own. He may be able to come home as early as tomorrow! 

I bought extra fleece blankets today for Brody to have in his crate and towels for messes. I'm going to cut up a foam pad to make a cushion for his crate. Do you think that will be thick and cushy enough? Any other suggestions on special things I may need for his care? I want to make sure I have everything he needs for he comes home!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I know you need to keep him in a crate to keep him quiet, but I wonder if a small x-pen might be good also, say just 4 panels? That way you can reach in to pet him or give him reassurance or food or just to help him up. Are they putting any type of brace on his back to keep it from moving too much when he has to get up to go potty? If a crate is best now, consider an x-pen for when he gets a little better. In the crate you might want to put a pee pad over whatever bedding you chose. I know you and Brody will feel better when he is home with you. When I had my neck surgery they removed 2 disks and replaced them with bone. I was back to work in 2 weeks but I had to be careful. It was well over a year before I felt normal again. So I wish a quick recovery for Brody.


----------



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

MiniPoo said:


> I know you need to keep him in a crate to keep him quiet, but I wonder if a small x-pen might be good also, say just 4 panels? That way you can reach in to pet him or give him reassurance or food or just to help him up.


I'm actually going to set up his crate so it's on a small table next to the couch during the day, and my bed at night. That way he will be elevated so he can see me and not feel isolated and lonely. I have two cats who would probably make the use of an x-pen difficult. They would climb right in, and try to snuggle with Brody, which wouldn't be ideal with his hurt back! (My cats moved themselves right into the x-pen last time we had a puppy around! Don't ask my why, but they thought it was awesome!)


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Wow! I had no idea a mpoo could get a ruptured disc! Is he extra long, a larger mpoo, or could this just happen to any?? 

I signed up for pet insurance last week, so glad I did.

As for the pee pads, you may check the difference in price between doggy pads and those for people. Sometimes things for our pets cost more then for our 2 legged loved ones 

Best wishes to both of you!


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

Hope he will be well enough to go home tomorrow, he will be so much happier near you... 

Best wishes to both of you and speedy recovery for Brody :hug:


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

Thinking of you and Brody today...best wishes for a full recovery.


----------



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

Brody comes home tomorrow! They pulled his catheter this morning and he was able to pee on his own, which is the last major hurdle for being able to come home. This morning they're weaning him off IV meds and onto oral pain medication. So excited for him to come home!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is great news. It sounds like you are well prepared for his homecoming.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Yay! So glad you will be reunited with Brody, may his recovery be swift!


----------



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

Luce said:


> Wow! I had no idea a mpoo could get a ruptured disc! Is he extra long, a larger mpoo, or could this just happen to any??


According to my vet (and she said this surgery is the most common one she performs) dachshunds are the dogs most prone to this, but "small poodles" are another breed she sees it in frequently. He's 12 pounds and about 12.5 inches, which is pretty much right in the middle of the mpoo range.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I'm so glad he's doing so well. It will be wonderful to have him home again. Lots of healing vibes being sent...that he gets back to normal soon.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I know you have a period of time before Brody will be allowed to move around unsupervised, but when he is more mobile, getting steps or ramps for him to use to get on and off furniture would probably be a good idea. I trained my dogs as puppies to use steps to get onto the grooming table because I knew I could not lift them when full grown. Now my 13 yo has problems with her legs and cannot jump on the bed or even the couch sometimes. I put steps that I made myself in front of the various furniture and point to the steps when I tell her to get up. This is making her leg problems manageable. Just thought I would put out this idea for future consideration. I am very happy for you that Brody is coming home on Tuesday. Please let us know how he is.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

So glad you will soon have Brody home,love and hugs to you both,and hope he makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Cailin77 said:


> Brody comes home tomorrow! They pulled his catheter this morning and he was able to pee on his own, which is the last major hurdle for being able to come home. This morning they're weaning him off IV meds and onto oral pain medication. So excited for him to come home!


Great news


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

So pleased to hear this! Hope his recovery continues to go well


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Sending lots of love and positive thoughts to you and Brody! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

Brody is home! I can see big improvements even in the 2 days since I visited him. He can get up and stand on his own, though he is a little wobbly. He was actually making me nervous on the ride home because he wanted to stand so much! We were on the highway and I didn't want him standing on his unsteady legs and falling! We made it home safely though. He's giving me sad, betrayed looks while in his crate- but too bad! His crate rest is very important. He's sleeping a lot, which is good... Resting up so he can heal. He's on pain meds, obviously, so those make him sleepy too. Overall, I am just so happy to have him home!!!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

thanks for sharing the good news. here's to an easy healing process!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks for the update. Sending you my best vibes so you are both doing great soon soon ! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

That is such good news! Lovely boy Brody,well done.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

That is so good to hear! Please keep us updated on his progress - we are all here with you rooting for a speedy recovery for the lovely Brody :hug:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I just woke up to your news of yesterday and I'm SO HAPPY to know you have Brody home!! :whoo:You and he are handling this whole ordeal so well. It's wonderful to hear he's up on his feet! I hope you both had a peaceful night's rest and get through the crate rest period without too much difficulty. So nice to think of you two starting and ending all your days together again! I wish him continued good progress with his recovery. What a poodle, sounds like he's intent on bouncing back quickly. Take it easy, and take good care! :clover:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm happy to hear good news for you and Brody.


----------



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

Brody continues to do well, though I think my learning curve is a bit steeper than his! Last night and into this morning I couldn't get Brody to go pee. I originally contributed it to how cold it's been outside- so cold he shivers when we go out and it's hard for a shivering dog with a weak hind end to squat to pee! Well, 16 hours of no peeing and calls to his surgeon and local vet we had an appointment to get him checked out. I gave him one last shot at it in the grass in front of the vet's office- and OF COURSE he pees like a champ! Now I think that maybe part of the problem was that I was hovering too much and not allowing him to do his thing. It's hard to let him stumble around on his own- even in the few steps it takes to go pee! And Brody is all too game to try! I left him on a pad on the floor and walked into the kitchen to get his medicine- and he followed me halfway across the room before I realized it! Bad poodle mom! He doesn't like crate rest either, but he does calm down pretty fast after some initial pawing and crying. He's sleeping lots still, which is obviously good for his healing body. Thank you all for your well wishes and encouragement!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Well, at least you know his kidneys are working. He just wants to be with you. Can't blame him for following you. Too bad you can't put him in a stroller and pull him behind you wherever you go. When things calm down, we would love to see a picture of Brody if that is possible. We all think of you and Brody often and hope you work out the details of his recovery soon.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I know you do not need a doggie stroller but I saw one online that looked like it would fit a mpoo. Just a silly thought of how Brody could safely follow you around.

Kittywalk Systems Original Pet Stroller - Stripe - TheUncommonDog.com


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Great news about Brody - sending healing thoughts your way!!

That stroller is adorable!!


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Bet Brody is getting so many cuddles at the moment,lucky boy! Sending you lots more cuddles from England. Xxx


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Hoping Brody has a speedy recovery. I had to put my Annabelle down because of a ruptured disk... She was 15 1/2... Had heart issues and surgery was not an option. So, I am saying extra prayers for Brody on her behalf! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am sure that you and Brody will work things out in the next day or so and that he will be fine. Do you have a potty command? That could help for situations like this (thinking for those who don't have potty on command).


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

It has to be so hard NOT to hover over Brody! If I was in your position I'd probably be tempted to stay closer to him than his own shadow. (Looking forward to the day he's sufficiently recovered to leap and bound around again.)


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Chagall's Mom, Brody is the dog who had the surgery for the ruptured disk, not the amputation. We have too many surgery dogs here right now! We shouldn't have to be keeping track of that kind of stuff, right???? Let's hope that turning the calendar page puts an end to new announcements of surgery needed!!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Hope you are feeling better soon Brody! Positive vibes and prayers are coming your way!!


----------



## Cailin77 (Jul 21, 2012)

lily cd re said:


> I am sure that you and Brody will work things out in the next day or so and that he will be fine. Do you have a potty command? That could help for situations like this (thinking for those who don't have potty on command).


Brody doesn't have a potty command... Honestly, I never would have thought of a situation where he'd need one! He is very much a boy and loves pee all the time when we take walks, even when he's completely on empty! I have figured out that currently he wants to be on grass to go potty. Normally, he's not the least bit picky so it took me a little while to pick up on it. 

The stroller is cute and would come in handy because I have to carry Brody down the street a bit to get to a grassy area! Good thing he's small. Ultimately, his prognosis is very good that he will get back to normal, or close to normal. So hopefully there will be running and jumping in his future! 

His next "big thing" is staple removal in about a week. He has 27 staples, which I find slightly crazy, and I will be happy not to see them every day! I do kind of worry about freaking people out with his big incision when we walk down the street to his potty spot.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Just joined this thread! Healing prayers coming your way for Brody!

Sylvia & the Girls


----------

